# M3i Zero F-Core for firmware 1.4x released



## shaunj66 (Aug 25, 2009)

*M3i Zero F-Core for firmware 1.4x released*
Condolences to Nintendo



Better late than never! The M3 Team have finally released an updated F-Core file that will allow owners of the M3i Zero to run their entirely legally homebrew filled cart on their spiffy new 1.4 DSi firmware.

You can download the file at the link below.



			
				M3 Team said:
			
		

> *M3i Zero 1.4 firmware fix*
> 
> The attachment is F-core for updating  .
> 
> ...








 Download





 How-To Manual
Thanks to raing3 for uploading the file to our Download Centre.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 25, 2009)

First.  Wow does it change the icon?


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 25, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Fist.  Wow does it change the icon?



Apparently, this turns the M3i Zero into Danny Phantom, just like the Acekard 2i, lol.
I hope that's something they can remedy in the future.

Now if only my Gamekool order would arrive already...


----------



## Hardkaare (Aug 25, 2009)

I kinda like the new icon lol.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow it turns in Danny Phantom.  It took them like a month just to make the firmware...  I thought it took so long because they didn't want to change the icon.  On there website it doesn't say anything about the update.


----------



## Zantom07 (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't mind the icon, but this has Acekard written all over it. (Literally). (Sarcasm to same META).


----------



## Satangel (Aug 25, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Fist.  Wow does it change the icon?



Fist? You want a fist?
I could help you with that


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 25, 2009)

so we have another danny kart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i would prefer star wars


----------



## jayx3m (Aug 25, 2009)

It would be nice to have Mario or Pikachu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hey it works, that's more important.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 25, 2009)

What about the Itouch 2 update?  Or the R4i update.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 25, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> What about the Itouch 2 update?  Or the R4i update.


I'm afraid those are "delayed until further notice"... Make of that what you will.


----------



## the-murderer (Aug 25, 2009)

WORK GREAT!!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 25, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought that the post name looked like F-Zero at first glance?


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 25, 2009)

Awsome just updated to FCORE DANNY PHANTOM EDITION! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




did have a bit of a panic to start with ... could not find my box and update cable doh!!!

done now whooot!


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 25, 2009)

Why did they do Danny Phantom...


----------



## Minox (Aug 25, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Why did they do Danny Phantom...


Does it matter? It works.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well Deltaburnt got lucky he updated hes DSi yesterday to 1.4 cause he got tired of w8ting and today M3 team update.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 25, 2009)

deltaburnt would be happy to have a dannykart-3i0
*hides from deltaburnt*


----------



## funem (Aug 25, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Why did they do Danny Phantom...


Because the little squirt had it coming......

Nice that they got it working, I can only assume it took so long because they were looking to release a better patch and gave up trying......

Going to jack my card to my USB and make it a Danny cart..

hmm Jack and Danny where have I heard that before.......  ooooh yes



Spoiler



UK Rhyming Slang

Jack and Danny Noun. Vagina. Rhyming slang on 'fanny', slang for vagina. E.g."What, with her short skirt, and no knickers, I had great view of her jack and danny." 

http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/j.htm


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Aug 25, 2009)

It's funny how I purchased all the flashcarts and gave away the EZ, Acekard since it wasn't updatable.
I got a super card ds onei for this reason and wow no update yet.
Who cares tho I havent played any DS game in 2 months.
It's just annoying.


----------



## AndreXL (Aug 25, 2009)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> It's funny how I purchased all the flashcarts and gave away the EZ, Acekard since it wasn't updatable.
> I got a s*uper card ds onei* for this reason and wow no update yet.
> Who cares tho I havent played any DS game in 2 months.
> It's just annoying.


Is this what you wanted regarding SuperCard DSOnei?
http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-4684-1-1.html


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Aug 25, 2009)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> xDlmaoxD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha I told you I don't care much I wasn't really desperate to update, anyways thanks man appreciate it.
I just check GBATemp news and didn't see any SCDOi update so I figure it wasn't out.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 25, 2009)

well go dthing that this came out
i got tired of waiting  
anyways i heard that itouch 2 is not updateable...
anyone have more info


----------



## larssini (Aug 25, 2009)

The DSi Phantom exploit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







it works fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 25, 2009)

Something tells me M3i merely copied the Acekard update.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 25, 2009)

Excuse me, but if we couldn't host the Acekard 2i fix for the copyright rom info, should we really be hosting the M3i Zero fix?


----------



## YayMii (Aug 25, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Something tells me M3i merely copied the Acekard update.


But the 2 carts use different firmwares. So if they copied the Acekard update, they would use the same firmware, right?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 25, 2009)

well they could have used the same exploit but i dont think that m3 copied ak's update
i wouldnt think m3 would do that


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 25, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but if we couldn't host the Acekard 2i fix for the copyright rom info, should we really be hosting the M3i Zero fix?



There're links for the Acekard 2i fix all over the place on GBAtemp.  

And you never know, I wouldn't be surprised that M3 copied the exact same exploit.


----------



## funem (Aug 25, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They use the same icon and name but the M3i update is better than the Acekard as the AceKard still shows the AceKard icon and name on the DSL but the M3 one still shows Dannt Phantom on the DSL. This means Nintendo can look for the AceKard data when on the DSI if they wanted to,  and block it. If they looked for the M3i data in the same place it would still show Danny Phantom, therefor harder to block.


----------



## Chiodo (Aug 25, 2009)

I am kind of new to the DSI scene.

I have a m3i zero.  How did the the m3 team get the reputation for being a very good team?


----------



## Technik (Aug 25, 2009)

Does the micro sd have to be blank other than the firmware or can it have other stuff on it?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 25, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They can probably very easily remove that.  The M3i update isn't "better" in any way.  Just like the Acekard update isn't "better".  They both do the exact same thing: Allow a flashcard to be ran on the DSi.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 25, 2009)

W8 no on the DS lite the Acekard icon isn't there the Danny Phantom Icon is there.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 25, 2009)

thats how it is
the team couldnt use the normal icon

its same thing with m3 it also uses the danny phantom icon
it all depends on the exploit

i think supercard used star wars but im not 100% sure


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes Supercard used Star Wars.  And Ez Flash 5 used Tak.  Wow no one here is talking about the EZ-Flash 5.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 26, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Yes Supercard used Star Wars.  And Ez Flash 5 used Tak.  Wow no one here is talking about the EZ-Flash 5.


Because it has already been discussed.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow M3 actually posted the update on there website.  Only 2 official real cart companies did which are M3 Team and Supercard Team.  EzFlash didn't post and so didn't Acekard Team I wonder why...


----------



## redact (Aug 26, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> They use the same icon and name but the M3i update is better than the Acekard as the AceKard still shows the AceKard icon and name on the DSL but the M3 one still shows Dannt Phantom on the DSL. This means Nintendo can look for the AceKard data when on the DSI if they wanted to,  and block it. If they looked for the M3i data in the same place it would still show Danny Phantom, therefor harder to block.



no, the acekard fix is a lot better than m3's crap-tacular fix, the acekard will run a check to see if it is in a dsi, if so it will use dannykard logo, if not it will use it normal, more professional looking icon.  how can ninty block ak2i any more easily than m3-0 when all the dsi sees is the a dannykard?
they would have to make a fix that would also render the other 1.4 fixes useless.
plus, an added bonus is that since the ak2i boots differently depending on what kind of ds it's inserted in, akaio can check to see whether or not it's running in a dsi and enable dsi specific changes (an example currently in 1.5 is the ability to hide the slot 2 option in the firmware when inserted in a dsi)


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Aug 26, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Better late than never! The M3 Team have finally released an updated F-Core file that *will allow owners of the M3i Zero to run their entirely legally homebrew filled cart* on their spiffy new 1.4 DSi firmware.


LMFAOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheers to all you M3i peeps.
Stuck-up AceKard 2i User here to say: 

"We got it before you, Nananananana, You copied us, ect."

Now where's that ds-xtreme update?


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 26, 2009)

lolz. Danny Phantom, its my opinion,but I would prefer a Bleach icon,or maybe Jump Ultimate Stars x3


----------



## funem (Aug 26, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hang on let me get this straight, you think because they have left code in the firmware that can be detected or read by the DSi and therefore showing it up as a flash cart, just so they can display an AceKard icon on the DS is good...... that's like saying a virus is good because it has code that can be detected by the OS..... makes no sense. I would rather the Danny logo on the DSL and DSi and having no detectable code for the Nintendo OS to detect..... If its detectable its blockable....


----------



## jackdanielchan (Aug 26, 2009)

Is there anything special about these Nickelodeon DS game banners?


----------



## mandrak3 (Aug 26, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Does the micro sd have to be blank other than the firmware or can it have other stuff on it?



I just copied the new 1.4 F_Core.Dat file onto the SD chip (replacing the previous copy there), reflashed the M3 Zero using the cable, and off it went. All my programs etc still works as per normal. But as a precaution, I backed up all my saved games and profiles before I did this, which I would advice you to do the same.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> The M3 Team have finally released an updated F-Core file that will allow owners of the M3i Zero to run their entirely legally homebrew filled cart on their spiffy new 1.4 DSi firmware.



I see what you did thar.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 26, 2009)

w00t it worked and fixed my briked m3i zero!!!


----------



## Nathan-NL (Aug 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Condolences to Nintendo
> Lol.
> QUOTE...their entirely _legally_ homebrew filled cart...


Yeah, but the F-Core firmware update is not legal since it uses parts of a game. (And that's why it isn't on their site and they don't host it either)

Weird that M3 Adapter took so long to release this firmware, the cheaper AK2i has exactly the same fix.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 26, 2009)

well it wasnt the exact same update
the update was conducted differently and ak is not cheap
its awsoome
i have both m3i 0 and ak2i and i use ak much more cuz it works way better


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 26, 2009)

Ethanx94 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a flaming *hypocrite*.  You say we're the stuck-up ones, but...get this...it's *you* being the stuck-up one here.  How do I know?  Because you're accusing us of being the stuck-up ones.  We got it before you, and R4i and EZV got the update before the Acekard.  M3i was just slower, and copied the Acekard's tactic.  In a way, the Acekard copied the EZV and R4i.  They all use the same type of bypass.  So what's it matter?

And to Funem(or whatever his name was), the data is only read when it's a DSi trying to read the card.  Now unless the DSi can somehow differentiate between  each and every game, or be able to spoof itself as a DS Lite, the AK2i hex coding for the header being there isn't a problem.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 26, 2009)

how is it that on every thread about dsi flash card update releases theres a fight


----------



## funem (Aug 26, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> And to Funem(or whatever his name was), the data is only read when it's a DSi trying to read the card.  Now unless the DSi can somehow differentiate between  each and every game, or be able to spoof itself as a DS Lite, the AK2i hex coding for the header being there isn't a problem.



Thats only to read the icon, there is nothing to stop Nintendo changing the firmware to examine evey cart to see what data is on it. It does not need to spoof anything and it does not need to differentiate between every game, if data is there it can be read. I spoke to one of the flash cart support teams about this and they said its possible to read a cart to see what is on it and it is entirely possible to read the data I am reffering to, If Nintendo chose to do so they could, they did however they said it would slow down the process of loading and executing a legit games and therefore flashcart makers in general would be looking for Nintendo not to take this option because it would affect DSi owners who dont use flashcarts.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Aug 26, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Ethanx94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I said "Stuck-up AceKard 2i User here" I meant me.
My post was purely for comedic purposes and was not to be taken seriously.
Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## devilkairi (Aug 27, 2009)

Did m3 team really confirm themselves that they are working on a fix for the itouch2? I first heard it was not upgradeable and now a firmware is on the way? which one is it really? I can wait if one is on its way. Otherwise, I will buy either one of those two, M3i zero and acekart 2i, which one is better?

thanks folks!


----------



## anaxs (Aug 27, 2009)

i would recommend ak2i
i have both of them but personally i think ak performs much better and its a lil faster
and plus akaio is awesome

m3 is good too but i like ak better


----------



## funem (Aug 27, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> i would recommend ak2i
> i have both of them but personally i think ak performs much better and its a lil faster
> and plus akaio is awesome
> 
> m3 is good too but i like ak better



I have both as well but I find the AK2i slow to load the list of games when you have a lot in a directory on your card... and I mean sloooow...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 27, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I put every game and it's save in a single folder.  Less strain on the card.


----------



## devilkairi (Aug 27, 2009)

Can someone confirm or know something extra about the firmware for the itouch2?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 27, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really
i have alott of games and that doesnt happen
how much games u have?
ive got 71 i think...


----------



## raing3 (Aug 28, 2009)

devilkairi said:
			
		

> Can someone confirm or know something extra about the firmware for the itouch2?


You will need to get a new cart for the 1.4 firmware as the iTouch2 can't be updated.


----------



## BlazerRazor (Aug 28, 2009)

The update is released and I am just happy to be able to do my homebrew on my DSi with the latest firmware. I don't understand all this meaningless bashing.


----------



## funem (Aug 28, 2009)

BlazerRazor said:
			
		

> The update is released and I am just happy to be able to do my homebrew on my DSi with the latest firmware. I don't understand all this meaningless bashing.



Same here, but some flash cart users are like avid football supporters and unless you support the same one they do then there is something wrong with you. I personally have no such loyalties. If it does the job I will use it... I have a large number of flash carts and I must admit I prefer the M3 Adapter carts in general but thats just my own personal taste and it wont stop me using another cart if it gets the job done. When my needs change so will the cart I use.

Have fun.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Aug 29, 2009)

..Danny phantom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hey has anyone heard of a dstti update?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 29, 2009)

that card is dead dude
following the steps of r4
i guess they cant handle the update


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Sep 7, 2009)

all the people complaining about slow speeds on this cart and that one...the speed depends on your microsd card and how you formatted it too. If you have a slow microsd you're going to get slower loading times....so you really can't say this or that card is faster unless you have identical microsd's(which every microsd is different and performs different, even if they are from the same manufacturer with the same speed rating) with identical firmwares and the same exact items on the card.


----------



## thefoxhole (Sep 8, 2009)

I am probably in the wrong place but can this cart emulate the snes?


----------



## Uzumakijl (Sep 8, 2009)

thefoxhole said:
			
		

> I am probably in the wrong place but can this cart emulate the snes?


It does, There's quite a lot of snes emulators for ds, Still it emulates it exactly as how ds/ds lite does.


----------



## volsfanlocal (Dec 16, 2009)

iI could use some help! I can't get this to work. I updated the card with the f-core, put the system folder in the root of the micro sd card. I see Danny when I put it in and then I can pull up a list of my backups, but I can't play them. It won't even select them it just sits there. If anyone has any ideas let me know. Thanks!


----------



## benbop1992 (Apr 28, 2010)

CAll me a NecroPoster, but has anyone got the F_CORE.dat file, i cant seem to find it.


----------



## korngold (Jul 3, 2010)

benbop1992 said:
			
		

> CAll me a NecroPoster, but has anyone got the F_CORE.dat file, i cant seem to find it.



Ditto.

Anyone?  I have a dead M3i Zero and need the core file.  Bought from GBA Temp's partner store, but it doesn't work.  Firmware isn't here, on GBA Temp's download section (that I can find), on the mfrs site.  Plz help.


----------



## BrandonLudford (Nov 9, 2011)

Can Anyone Please Send Me The Direct Link

Or At least Tell Me How To  Get TO The Download Page!


----------

